# Visitor Message vs Keldeo



## Dragon (Feb 2, 2015)

[size=+2]*Visitor Message vs Keldeo*[/size]



Visitor Message said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*Visitor Message's active squad*

 *Master Belch* the male Goomy <Gooey>
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter>
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin>
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow>


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Vesper* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Life Orb

-Visitor Message sends out first
-Keldeo sends out and commands
-Visitor Message commands

A quick clarification: does the 'before each turn' in the arena description mean before each round, or before each action?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, it should mean before each round.

Let's show them how it's done, *Li Feng*.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll see your Poison type and raise you another. It's all yours, *Vesper*.

Start with a quick *Supersonic*; make sure you're close enough that Li Feng can hear your foul screeching in all its glory. After that, use *Payback* (you should be close enough that you don't have to focus too much to aim) and end with *Tailwind*. If she protects on either of your first two actions, use *Curse*. If you're taunted on action two or three and she's protecting, do nothing. If by action three you haven't used Payback and she is not protecting on action three, use Payback on action three. If taunt prevents you from carrying out Supersonic or Tailwind and she is not protecting, use Payback.

*Supersonic / Curse / Payback ~ Payback / Curse / nothing ~ Tailwind / Payback / nothing*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright, Li Feng, start by using *Substitute*. Follow that up by using *Glare* to paralyze Vesper. On the last turn, use *Thief* and steal her Black Sludge.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Glare ~ Thief*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler: redacted?






> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


The referee appears on top of the Rubik's cube in a flash of white light, accompanied by a League teleporter Abra, who promptly disappears again. The two Trainers appear moments after with their own Abras, and as the League Pokemon teleport back off to ASB Central, they all pause for a moment to take a good look around. It's difficult to make out the difference between the black Rubik's cube and the expanse of black space, but just as their eyes start to adjust to the darkness, the Rubik's cube starts to emit a white light. Soon, it is bright enough to see clearly, and the three move through the usual pre-battle arrangements quickly, eager to get the battle started. 

The Trainers move to opposite sides of the cube and select Pokemon. Visitor Message sends out a Pokemon first, sending Li Feng the Seviper out of her Pokeball in a burst of white light. Keldeo chooses next, sending out a very excited Vesper the Zubat, a small pouch containing her Black Sludge tied loosely around her neck. The referee nods and raises her flags to signal the beginning of the battle, and as she brings them down, the light emitted by the cube flashes and changes to a pale yellowish-green.

*ROUND 1*

Visitor Message (Oo)

[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eyes darting around suspiciously.

Keldeo (Oo)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready to go!​
Li Feng is a bit quicker to move than Vesper. She makes a retching noise and shakes her head sharply as a purple substance begins to flow from her fangs, pooling on the smooth surface of the Rubik's cube. The flow from her fangs ends abruptly, and in front of her, the ooze starts to congeal into a long, Serviper-like shape. One end of the shape curls up sharply in the air to form a makeshift head, and Li Feng looks at her completed Substitute with some pride.

Vesper is distracted only momentarily as Li Feng creates her Substitute. As the construct turns its attention to her, Vesper flies right up into its face and screeches at the top of her lungs, flapping her wings erratically. To her surprise, the makeshift Seviper does… nothing at all. It looks at Vesper blankly, clearly unaffected by her attack. Vesper and the substitute share an awkward moment while Li Feng hisses in amusement behind them. 

The Seviper slithers up beside her Substitute and raises herself up to get nice and close to Vesper's head, and gives her the most menacing glare she can muster. This time, it's Vesper's turn to float there blankly. Through echolocation she can tell Li Feng is right up in her face, but she doesn't seem to be doing anything there? Or if she is, Vesper can't see it. Despite that, she's pretty weirded out by their proximity and feeling really uncomfortable, so she nervously flaps backwards a few inches with a worried clicking noise.

Vesper shivers for a moment, then refocuses and dives at full speed straight towards Li Feng's face. Her wings start glowing with a faint dark aura, but before she can collide with Li Feng, the Seviper's Subsitute dives in the way and takes the brunt of the blow. The Zubat claws away a large amount of the purple substance but the Substitute still remains upright, albeit a lot less substantial than it looked before.

Li Feng looks down at her belly in disdain, where some of the purple substance splashed onto her, then up at the Zubat, a couple feet away. With a hiss, she whips around and slashes her tail blade out at Vesper with surprising speed, clearing the distance between them easily. Vesper cries out in surprise as a shallow cut opens up on her chest, and the string holding the Black Sludge around her neck falls away. Before she can swoop down and reclaim it, Li Feng has already wrapped the pouch up in her tail, and has retreated behind her Substitute, making mocking hissing noises.

Vesper's wings are already beating the air rather quickly in her nervousness, but she begins to flap them even faster, starting to work up a light breeze. Even after the speed of her wings returns to normal the breeze remains, quietly whistling across the surface of the Rubik's cube from behind Vesper. While the calming sound of the wind serves to soothe the Zubat's nerves a little, she's still visibly on edge, especially compared to Li Feng's confident demeanour as she stands just a bit behind her Sustitute. The Seviper gives the Black Sludge wrapped up in her tail a little squeeze as the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Visitor Message (Oo) 
  ()
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Smug and confident.
Has a Substitute (6%).

Keldeo (Oo)
 
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 95% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Very jittery.
Paralyzed (light). Tailwind is in effect (4 actions remaining).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Bug type.
-The flavour text for Glare describes the move as 'locking gazes with the target and staring it down' but uh. Zubats don't have eyes, so it wasn't very effective and Zesper was only lightly paralyzed.
-Visitor Message attacks first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 4, 2015)

Supersonic is a sound move, so it should have gone through Substitute, I think, unless it missed?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Ccccrap I thought it seemed kinda weird that Substitute could block sound moves. I'll be back with an edit shortly!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 4, 2015)

It's still not going to be as effective if it isn't directly aimed at Li Feng, though, I would think.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


The referee appears on top of the Rubik's cube in a flash of white light, accompanied by a League teleporter Abra, who promptly disappears again. The two Trainers appear moments after with their own Abras, and as the League Pokemon teleport back off to ASB Central, they all pause for a moment to take a good look around. It's difficult to make out the difference between the black Rubik's cube and the expanse of black space, but just as their eyes start to adjust to the darkness, the Rubik's cube starts to emit a white light. Soon, it is bright enough to see clearly, and the three move through the usual pre-battle arrangements quickly, eager to get the battle started. 

The Trainers move to opposite sides of the cube and select Pokemon. Visitor Message sends out a Pokemon first, sending Li Feng the Seviper out of her Pokeball in a burst of white light. Keldeo chooses next, sending out a very excited Vesper the Zubat, a small pouch containing her Black Sludge tied loosely around her neck. The referee nods and raises her flags to signal the beginning of the battle, and as she brings them down, the light emitted by the cube flashes and changes to a pale yellowish-green.

*ROUND 1* (take two)

Visitor Message (Oo)

[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eyes darting around suspiciously.

Keldeo (Oo)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready to go!​
Li Feng is a bit quicker to move than Vesper. She makes a retching noise and shakes her head sharply as a purple substance begins to flow from her fangs, pooling on the smooth surface of the Rubik's cube. The flow from her fangs ends abruptly, and in front of her, the ooze starts to congeal into a long, Serviper-like shape. One end of the shape curls up sharply in the air to form a makeshift head, and Li Feng looks at her completed Substitute with some pride.

Vesper is distracted only momentarily as Li Feng creates her Substitute. She flies up as close to the Seviper as she can, doing her best to maneuver around the Substitute, which quickly darts forwards and does its best to obstruct her path. With an irritated clicking noise, Vesper decides this is as close as she's going to get, and screeches at the top of her lungs. The makeshift Seviper does nothing at all, looking blankly at Vesper, while behind them, Li Feng flinches and starts to shake her head violently. 

The Seviper shuts her eyes tightly as Vesper's screech rebounds through her head, rattling her fangs and making her head throb. Opening her eyes, Li Feng slithers forwards with an angry hiss, intent on making Vesper pay, but stops in her tracks as the pain in her head comes back full force. She writhes around on the ground, trying to find something to bite into until the pain goes away, and settles for her Substitute's tail. The construct looks down at its creator, fangs fastened in its gooey tail blade, with dull surprise.

Vesper takes this opportunity to dive at full speed, straight towards Li Feng's face. Her wings start glowing with a faint dark aura, but before she can collide with Li Feng, the Seviper's Subsitute gets in the way and takes the brunt of the blow. The Zubat claws away a large amount of the purple substance but the Substitute still remains upright, albeit a lot less substantial than it looked before.

Li Feng looks a little better now, and slowly detaches herself from her Substitute's tail and draws herself upright. With an angry hiss, she whips around and slashes her tail blade out at Vesper with surprising speed, clearing the distance between them easily. Vesper, startled by the Seviper's sudden burst of speed, cries out in surprise as a shallow cut opens up on her chest, and the string holding the Black Sludge around her neck falls away. Before she can swoop down and reclaim it, Li Feng has already wrapped the pouch up in her tail, and has retreated behind her Substitute, making mocking hissing noises.

Vesper hesitates for a moment, before she begins to flap her wings even faster, starting to work up a light breeze. Even after the speed of her wings returns to normal the breeze remains, quietly whistling across the surface of the Rubik's cube from behind the Zubat. Vesper's feeling better, and a bit more confident now that the wind is in her favour. Across from her, Li Feng gives the Black Sludge wrapped up in her tail a little squeeze as she tries to ease her headache, and the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Visitor Message (Oo) 
  ()
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* A bit out of it.
Has a Substitute (3%). Confused (moderate).

Keldeo (Oo)
 
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 95% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Quietly determined.
Tailwind is in effect (4 actions remaining).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Bug type.
-Supersonic was successful, but slightly less powerful due to the Substitute standing in the way; Li Feng started with moderate rather than severe confusion.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the second action (3% damage taken by the Substitute).
-Visitor Message attacks first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 4, 2015)

Well that didn't exactly go as planned, but we're not going to get discouraged that easily.

Li Feng, start with a *Coil* while that Substitute is still active. Next, give that Zubat a good *Wring Out* while it's still at high health. On your last turn, it's *Payback* time. If on the second or third turn she protects, use *Coil* again. If *Wring Out* fails on the second turn, use it on the third action instead.

*Coil ~ Wring Out / Coil ~ Payback / Wring Out / Coil*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 5, 2015)

Vesper, start by *Snatching* that Coil. Then, *Fly up* a good height, at least to 10.5 feet off the ground since Seviper is almost 9 feet long, so Li Feng can't reach you for Wring Out. If this doesn't take a full action, use *Gust* from midair to get rid of her Substitute. If she still has a Substitute on your last action, use *Gust* to get rid of it, but stay at least 10 feet off the ground while you're executing the attack. If she doesn't have a Substitute on the last action, dive-bomb her with a *Zen Headbutt* instead.

*Snatch ~ Fly (up) / Gust (fly up) ~ Gust (stay up) / Zen Headbutt (fly down)*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 7, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Visitor Message (OO) 
  ()
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* A bit out of it.
Has a Substitute (3%). Confused (moderate).

Keldeo (OO)
 
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 95% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Quietly determined.
Tailwind is in effect (4 actions remaining).​
The light given off by the cube flashes once, then changes to a soft yellow colour as the referee raises her flags, and brings them down to signal the beginning of the round. Vesper starts to take on a dark grey aura, and her wingbeats slow down perceptibly, as if she is waiting for something. Li Feng hisses in suspicion. She couldn't help but feel like she was being baited into something, with the unnerving intensity of Vesper's focus on her. 

Well, the Seviper wasn't going to attack anyways. She starts to coil in on herself, ready to take on a defensive stance, when her headache flares up suddenly and she lashes out, stiff as a plank. With a pained hiss, she thrashes around and once again finds her teeth sunk into her rather patchy Substitute's belly. The purple construct shakes violently as it tries to maintain its shape, then collapses into an inanimate puddle on the ground, Li Feng being left curled low to the ground with a mouthful of goo and a confused expression. The aura around Vesper starts to fade as she watches Li Feng's tantrum, and the intensity of her focus on the Seviper returns to normal. She makes a confused, almost put-out clicking noise.

This doesn't deter the Zubat at all, however, and she quickly recovers and flies higher into the air, the tailwind at her back speeding her ascent. She hovers above Li Feng's head, waiting high out of her reach. The Seviper glares up at Vesper and wonders if she could jump up and grab her opponent out of the air, when her head throbs again and causes her to writhe in pain. Li Feng bites painfully into her own tail in order to block out the pain, and tries to calm her throbbing head.

Vesper calmly looks down at her defenseless opponent, then begins to slow down her breathing and clear her mind, and the air around her head starts to shimmer with psychic energy. She takes a deep breath and pitches forwards, down towards her opponent. Fueled by gravity and the wind at her back, Vesper collides head on with Li Feng and sends the Seviper tumbling backwards with a surprised noise.

Li Feng slithers forwards to face Vesper with a wince, surprised that the tiny Zubat could manage to hit her that hard. And to her displeasure, she still looked to be in pretty good shape, with barely a scratch on her! Li Feng was going to fix that. In one quick motion, the Seviper lashes out and wraps Vesper up in her coils, ignoring the surprised high pitched sound that the Zubat makes. Li Feng squeezes her coils as tightly as possible, taking pleasure in the panicked screech that her opponent makes. After a few moments, she relaxes and lets Vesper escape from her grasp. Vesper flaps away madly, still shaking from the painful encounter. Across from her, Li Feng grips onto the Black Sludge tightly and hisses a taunt, as the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Visitor Message (OO) 
  ()
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Stinging, but in a slightly better mood now.
Confused (mild to light).

Keldeo (OO)
 
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 83% 
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Slightly nervous.
Tailwind is in effect (1 action remaining).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Electric type.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the first action (3% damage) and destroyed her Substitute.
-Snatch failed on the first action.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the second action (3% damage).
-Zen Headbutt did an extra 3% damage due to Vesper's momentum and Tailwind, but cost an extra 2% energy for the added motion of flying down.
-Keldeo attacks first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 8, 2015)

Approach Li Feng and worsen her confusion with *Supersonic*, steal your Black Sludge back with *Thief*, and make a *20% Substitute*. If she protects on the first action, use Substitute, then Supersonic, then Thief. If she has a Substitute up when you would use Thief, or you're Taunted but were commanded to use a nondamaging move, use Zen Headbutt instead.

*Supersonic / Substitute (20) ~ Thief / Supersonic / Zen Headbutt ~ Substitute (20) / Thief / Zen Headbutt*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 13, 2015)

This confusion is garbage but it's not going to stop us yet. Don't let that Zubat's screeches get to you *Li Feng*!

Use *Mimic (Zen Headbutt)* to dish out some damage. On the second action, use *Protect*. On your last turn, use *Mimic (Zen Headbutt)* again.

*Mimic (Zen Headbutt) ~ Protect ~ Mimic (Zen Headbutt)*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 14, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 3*

Visitor Message (OO) 
  ()
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 77%
*Status:* Stinging, but in a slightly better mood now.
Confused (mild to light).

Keldeo (OO)
 
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 83% 
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Slightly nervous.
Tailwind is in effect (1 action remaining).​
The light of the cube flashes once and changes to a light grey colour as the round begins. Vesper, pushed forwards by the tailwind at her back, darts a bit closer to Li Feng and lets out a piercing screech at the top of her lungs. Li Feng hisses and shudders as the sound reverberates through her head. The painful sound in her head is at full volume again, and flares up painfully as she tries to think. She thrashes about on the ground, and once again sinks her teeth into her tail as she tries to offset the pain. And as Vesper looks proudly upon her incapacitated opponent, the tailwind at her back dies out.

Li Feng slowly unwinds from her hunched position, and shakes her head violently as she tries to clear the noise from it. She concentrates and tries to form a protective barrier, but this mental effort just makes the sound worse. She shuts her eyes tightly and bits down sharply on her tail again, doing her best to focus on anything but the painful throbbing in her head. 

Vesper is left with a clear shot to get an attack in, and she takes it. The Zubat swoops in and slashes at Li Feng with the sharp tip of her wing, catching the Seviper by surprise and shaking her out of her reverie. Li Feng goes completely limp for a moment, and drops her stolen Black Sludge, which Vesper quickly scoops up. She slips her head through a loose loop of thread on the pouch, and chirps happily at having regained her item.

Li Feng is feeling a bit better now, and stretches her body out experimentally. The throbbing pain in her mind is still present, but she can definitely move freely for now, at least. She thinks back through the battle, to when Vesper hit her with an unusually charged headbutt, and wonders if she could do the same. The Seviper closes her eyes and takes a couple of deep breaths to calm herself, and tries to clear her mind. With an odd, focused expression, she slithers forwards slowly, then lashes out headfirst towards Vesper. They collide head on, and the Zubat is struck out of the air by the force of the blow. Li Feng opens her eyes, slightly surprised.

Vesper flaps back into the air, looking a bit ruffled. She beats her wings and manages to beat up a bit of dust from the surface of the Rubik's cube, which starts to glow slightly under her concentration. Vesper focuses intently on the dust cloud in front of her, and it starts to take on a rather familiar shape, forming a very solid, lively looking Zubat construct. The Substitute flaps up in front of Vesper, who gives it a slightly weary nod as they both turn to face Li Feng in unison.

Visitor Message (OO) 
 
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Very calm.
Confused (moderate).

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 52% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Starting to tire.
Has a Substitute (20%).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Steel type.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the first action.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the second action.
-Vesper's self-inflicted damage from Substitute ignored the damage cap.
-Visitor Message attacks first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 14, 2015)

god i hate confusion

Just *Zen Headbutt* thrice. Use *Flamethrower* on the third action if Vesper's sub is down. 

*Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt / Flamethrower*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 14, 2015)

I feed off your misery!

Anyway, Vesper, start with a *Super Fang* for some damage, then set up a *Tailwind*. Finally, *Taunt* Li Feng to prevent shenanigans next round.

*Super Fang ~ Tailwind ~ Taunt*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 15, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 4*

Visitor Message (OO) 
 
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Very calm.
Confused (moderate).

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 52% 
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Starting to tire.
Has a Substitute (20%).​
With a bright flash, the light of the cube changes to a deep blue-ish purple, and the next round begins. Li Feng closes her eyes and tries to clear her mind as she did earlier, and takes a few deep breaths. Moving instinctively, she charges forwards and leaps for Vesper, striking out head-first. Before she can make contact though, Vesper's dust cloud construct swoops down in the way and takes the brunt of the attack. Li Feng opens her eyes and hisses up at the Substitute, annoyed that she didn't get to hit her mark.

Vesper wastes no time waiting to counterattack, and she dives towards Li Feng with a high pitched cry. She cruelly sinks her fangs into the Seviper's neck, hanging on even as Li Feng screeches and thrashes about, trying to shake her off. With each second that Li Feng struggles to escape from the bite, Vesper only seems to bite down harder, until she finally mercifully lets go, and flaps backwards behind the protection of her Substitute. Li Feng is shaking with pain, and is starting to find it a bit difficult to keep herself upright.

Still, she does her best to push on through the pain, and once again she closes her eyes and clears her mind. Li Feng hisses quietly, and strikes out headfirst towards Vesper. The Zubat's dust Substitute leaps in the way once again, and prevents Li Feng from reaching her mark. Li Feng opens her eyes and looks carefully at the Substitute, which shakes violently as it tries to keep its form before dissolving into the air.

Vesper makes a disappointed noise as her Substitute gives up its form, but doesn't let that deter her. She starts to flap her wings and beat up a light breeze, then nods sharply as the wind continues even as her wingbeats slow down. She lets the wind carry her weight, and relaxes into it for a moment, before getting right back to work. Vesper shrieks loudly to catch Li Feng's attention, and then starts insulting every aspect about the Seviper she could think of. Li Feng hisses with rage, and slithers forwards to give her opponent a piece of her mind. She blindly lunges out towards Vesper.. and  falls flat on her face in her rage. Li Feng screeches and digs her fangs deep into the ground in frustration and thrashes around for a few moments. When her head finally clears, she finds her fangs sunk too deep into the odd plastic surface to pull out easily, and has to painfully pry herself out of the ground.

Visitor Message (OO) 
 
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 27% (capped)
*Energy:* 55%
*Status:* Breathing hard and a bit embarassed.
Confused (mild). Taunted (2 more actions).

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 55% 
*Energy:* 45%
*Status:* Flagging, but proud of herself.
Tailwind is in effect (3 more actions).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Dragon type.
-Vesper hit the damage cap on the first action.
-Li Feng destroyed Vesper's Substitute on the second action.
-Li Feng hurt herself on the third action (self inflicted damage bypasses the damage cap).
-Keldeo attacks first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 15, 2015)

Vesper should have 55% health, I think, since she has the Black Sludge and Li Feng didn't actually hurt her.

Anyway, Vesper, you can do this. Stay strong.

*Brave Bird x 3*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh crap, I totally made a mental note about the Black Sludge and.. forgot to add it in... (I'll edit it momentarily!)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2015)

It looks like we're going down in an earlier round, but *Li Feng* we're going down swinging.

*Knock Off* that Black Sludge. Hit hard with a *Zen Headbutt*. Finish up with a *Sucker Punch*.

*Knock Off ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Sucker Punch*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 16, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 5*

Visitor Message (OO) 
 
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 55%
*Status:* Breathing hard and a bit embarassed.
Confused (mild). Taunted (2 more actions).

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 55% 
*Energy:* 45%
*Status:* Flagging, but proud of herself.
Tailwind is in effect (3 more actions).​
Almost imperceptibly, the light of the Rubik's cube drains of colour until it is just a plain, non-descript white. Vesper chirps and rides the tailwind forwards, drifting a bit closer to Li Feng. She takes a deep breath and steels herself, then tucks her wings in close and dives at the Seviper with all the force she can muster. The air around her starts to glow orange-hot, and she collides head first into Li Feng with a loud cry. Both Pokemon rocket away from each other, Li Feng tumbling backwards and coming to rest wearily on her side. Vesper skids off the ground and bounces along for a couple of paces, before wincing and flying back to her feet.

Li Feng slowly draws herself upright, making a pained face as she does. The only thing that's keeping her going right now is the Fall Out Boy song in her head, and with that in mind, she dashes towards Vesper with determination. The Seviper lashes out with the flat of her tail blade, and catches the tip in the fabric of the Black Sludge's pouch, hung around Vesper's neck. With a little flick, she knocks Vesper to the ground and separates her from her item, sending the pouch off into the void of space with another flick of her tail.

Vesper flaps back up into the air, breathing hard. She steels herself once more and dives towards Li Feng just as she did earlier, wings drawn in tightly and head down. The air around her flashes orange as she rams into the Seviper's side, and both Pokemon are thrown away from each other with a cry. Vesper doesn't go flying as far this time, and shakily gets back into the air with a nervous chirp. Li Feng goes tumbling backwards again, but this time she doesn't get up. The referee waits a couple moments before dashing over to check on the Seviper. She nods and raises a hand, signalling that Li Feng is no longer fit for battle.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Li Feng] F <Shed Skin>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 50%
*Status:* Knocked Out!

Keldeo (OO)

[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 35%
*Status:* Relieved.
Tailwind is in effect (1 more action).​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Normal type.
-Vesper's Black Sludge was knocked off on the first action.
-Li Feng was knocked out by Brave Bird on the second action.
-Visitor Message sends out and attacks first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 16, 2015)

You're up next *Master Belch*.

Use *Thunderbolt* twice. Finish up with *Acid Armor*. Use *Acid Armor* if she protects at any point. If by the third turn you haven't hit her twice with Thunderbolt, use *Thunderbolt*.

*Thunderbolt / Acid Armor ~ Thunderbolt / Acid Armor ~ Acid Armor / Thunderbolt*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 16, 2015)

Those Thunderbolts will do a number on you, but we can still be as annoying as possible before we go down. Start with a *Captivate* to limit what he can do to you, then *Sludge Bomb* for a bit of damage and poisoning if we're lucky. On your last action, wait to see what he does before acting. Use *Snatch* to steal his Acid Armor if he uses that, but if for some reason he uses Thunderbolt, use Venoshock if he's poisoned and Sludge Bomb if not.

*Captivate ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Snatch / Venoshock / Sludge Bomb*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 17, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 6*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Looking around curiously.

Keldeo (OO)

[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 35%
*Status:* Relieved.
Tailwind is in effect (1 more action).​
As Visitor Message takes a moment to recall Li Feng and decide which Pokemon to send out next, the light from the cube flashes once, and begins to slowly change into a pale blue. VM sends out Master Belch the Goomy, who surveys his surroundings with surprise. He makes a quiet humming noise before turning his attention to his opponent Vesper, who is.. definitely doing much worse than he is. Master Belch feels a little burst of confidence. He's got this battle in the bag!

Vesper is still hanging in there until the end, though, and as soon as the referee signals the start of the round, she coasts over to Master Belch and strikes up a conversation. She starts to chatter about herself, about the oddity of their location, about everything and nothing, and strangely enough, Master Belch finds himself oddly engrossed in the conversation. He finds himself nodding and smiling along, until he remembers what he's supposed to be doing.

Almost disappointed to cut their conversation short, the Goomy takes a deep breath and starts to build up an electrical charge on his slimy skin. He starts crackling with electric energy, until he releases it all towards Vesper with a exhale of breath. The Zubat shrieks in surprise as the high voltage energy runs through her body, and she shakes violent with the force of the energy.

She's more than happy to return the favour, and starts to gather up some liquid in her mouth. Vesper's cheeks swell with the amount of poisonous waste she's gathering in her mouth, and with a shiver that causes some toxic bile to rise from her tiny stomach, she spews the liquid towards Master Belch. It holds its spherical shape until impact, where it spatters all over the Goomy's slimy hide. He makes a groaning noise as the liquid starts to burn, and does his best to shake the odd substance off of his sides.

Master Belch takes a deep breath again and shuts his eyes tightly as he gathers up more electrical energy from the air, and crackles with the force of it. He releases the electricity in a wide bolt towards Vesper with a small cry, and smiles as she shrieks and flaps about wildly to try to clear away the pain.

Vesper winces and shakes her head. She.. is really not feeling that good right now, and would love to end this battle as quickly as possible. That's not looking to be the case for her for the next short while, though, and with an eyeless grimace, she gets right back to work. A dark mass of energy takes shape around the Zubat, and she focuses intently on Master Belch, seemingly waiting for him to make a move. The Goomy looks up at her curiously, surprised that Vesper doesn't seem to be doing anything in particular right now? He shrugs, and gets to work secreting more goo all over his body. 

As he works, the dark aura surrounding Vesper shoots out and surrounds him, siphoning the goo away from his body and towards Vesper. She makes a displeased noise as the goo settles on her body, and completely coats her from head to toe. Even grosser, it seems to be hardening slightly and making it a bit difficult to move? How was this what Master Belch wanted to do to himself? Meanwhile, Master Belch is a bit confused as to why the goo he secreted didn't seem to have changed anything about him? And why Vesper is suddenly looking a bit more.. shiny. As Master Belch contemplates this, the referee waves her flags to signal the end of the round.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Confused.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (OO)

[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 17% 
*Energy:* 25%
*Status:* Tired and grossed out.
+2 Defense​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Ice type.
-Keldeo attacks first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 17, 2015)

Vesper, you'll get to rest after this, I promise. Lead with a *Super Fang*, which you have just enough energy for, and then use *Captivate*. If you're still there on the last action, use *Confide*. If he protects at any time or has a substitute when you would use Captivate, Chill and delay all your actions. If he has clones, just target a random one.

*Super Fang / Chill ~ Captivate / Super Fang / Chill ~ Confide / Chill / Captivate*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 17, 2015)

Super Fang is a scary move indeed. But if we have to take the hit, we may as well make the best of our situation. Use *Counter* to stop that Zubat in its tracks. If by some miracle she's still fighting, use *Thunderbolt* to finish her off.

*Counter ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt*

Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Dragon (Feb 18, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 7*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Confused.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (OO)

[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 17% 
*Energy:* 25%
*Status:* Tired and grossed out.
+2 Defense​
The light of the cube flashes and changes to a deep blue colour as the round begins. Vesper wastes no time at all and dives towards Master Belch with all the speed she can muster, and digs her fangs into the Goomy's slimy side as deep as she can. Master Belch makes a screeching noise and goes completely still, as Vesper flaps about madly, fangs still embedded in her opponent. She only loosens her grip at a whistle blast from the referee, which seems to shake Vesper from her frenzy. She tears away with a quiet noise, leaving a jagged hole in Master Belch's side. Vesper is barely keeping airborne at this point, but is visibly very proud of her work.

Before she can fly too far away, Master Belch makes an odd noise and begins to shiver violently, shutting his eyes tightly and tensing his entire body. Then, with incredible speed, he slides forwards and lashes upwards, releasing an intense amount of energy at Vesper. The Zubat makes a shocked noise and goes flying out of the air, bouncing limply near the edge of the Rubik's cube. She's a pace away from falling off the side of the cube, when the referee rushes over to check on her. With a nod, she holds up a hand to confirm that Vesper is unable to battle.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 59% (capped)
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Breathing hard, but still smiling.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)

[Vesper] F <Inner Focus> 
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 10%
*Status:* Knocked Out!​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Water type.
-Vesper was knocked out by Counter on the second action.
-Keldeo only has one Pokemon left, so we'll skip the sending out part.
-Visitor Message commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 18, 2015)

Great job Belchy. Now that you have a new opponent, it's time to change your strategy. Start with *Toxic*. Follow up with *Dragon Pulse*. Then use *Muddy Water*. If he hits you with a physical move, *Counter* it. If he sets up substitute on the first action, create some clones with *Double Team*.

*Toxic / Double Team (max clones) / Counter ~ Dragon Pulse / Counter ~ Muddy Water / Counter*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 18, 2015)

You've got this, Toby. Start off with a quick *Work Up*; you will be hit by Master Belch's Toxic, but try to bear with it. Next, since you're faster, we're going to *Me First* that Dragon Pulse for a big chunk of damage. He's still weakened from Vesper's Captivate, so it won't deal too much to you either. End with an *Echoed Voice* while he tries to use Muddy Water without water.

*Work Up ~ Me First ~ Echoed Voice*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 18, 2015)

oh the cube's full of water didn't you know


----------



## Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 8*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Breathing hard, but still smiling.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eyeing Master Belch suspiciously.​
Keldeo recalls Vesper and quickly sends out Toby the Pancham, barely wasting a second. As Toby surveys their odd surroundings and his odd slimy opponent with a dry expression, the Rubik's cube flashes and changes to the same deep indigo colour it took on earlier in the match. This time, however, Master Belch also takes on the same odd glow for a moment, before the light fades from him. He yelps in surprise, then looks around curiously. What just happened?

Toby pays the Goomy no attention, and closes his eyes and prepares for the fight ahead. He starts running on the spot and taking deep breaths, pumping himself up and gets ready to fight. He gives himself a pep talk, telling himself he'll do great in the battle ahead, and he can do this! He can win! When he opens his eyes again, he's much more focused and ready to go.

Meanwhile, Master Belch is getting his wits back together as well. He watches the Pancham go through his pre-battle preparations with interest, then decides to not let these few seconds go to waste. He starts to secrete waste material from a valve in his mouth, forming a ball of toxic sludge in his mouth. With a deep breath, he spits the material towards Toby, making a noise of approval as it splatters all over his opponent's front. Toby looks down at his chest in disgust and tries to wipe the waste from his fur, already starting to feel a bit sick.

He glares at Master Belch, and suddenly the intensity of his stare is at full blast. To be honest, it's creeping the Goomy out a bit. Master Belch squirms uncomfortably and tries to prepare for his next attack, gathering up his draconic energy in an orb in front of him, when suddenly Toby starts glowing with the same blue-ish purple draconic energy, much brighter than the Goomy. Toby is shaking with all the energy he's holding, and just as he's about to release it, the cube under their feet flashes with the same indigo light. Toby lets out a surprised yell as the orb of light in his paws suddenly swells in size, and looses it towards Master Belch, his control on the energy slipping. The orb flies free and strikes Master Belch square in the face, and he makes a little shrieking noise as the energy sears into his flesh. Toby makes a smug face and puffs out his chest, the Life Orb on its string around his neck glowing slightly as he shows off.

The Goomy goes a bit flat for a moment as he shakes and tries to recover from the blow. Then, with a wince, he pulls himself back together and tries to focus again. Master Belch gathers up his draconic energy in a rough sphere in front of him, and closes his eyes. The energy swells, and as he prepares to release it, the cube under him flashes again and Master Belch yelps as he feels his energy increase. He squeaks and loses control over the draconic energy, sending it towards Toby at top speed. The Pancham has no time to react, and is knocked flat on his back by the strength of the energy, groaning as it burns his fur slightly.

Toby gets up with a grimace and rubs his head. At the very least, he's doing much better than Master Belch, who looks like he's about to fall apart at any minute. Toby takes a moment to refocus, and takes a deep breath. He holds it for a dramatic moment, then bellows a wordless shout at Master Belch. The Goomy shivers as Toby's voice rebounds in his mind, and through the void around them, even as the pain in his head fades away.

Master Belch closes his eyes and casts his mental power out, searching for a source of water to perform his next attack with, and finds.. nothing. He opens his eyes and looks back at his Trainer in confusion, hoping for some sort of explanation. None given, he tries again to find some sort of pool or even a puddle to use, to the same effect. Toby watches his opponent with amusement, and is glad that for a moment, he can just relax and not have to worry about being attacked.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 29% (capped)
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Tired and flagging.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 85% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Smirking.
Severely Poisoned (1% damage this round).
+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Dragon type.
-Toby copied Dragon Pulse with Me First on the second action. Damage was boosted by the cube.
-Master Belch's Dragon Pulse on the second action was also boosted by the cube.
-Toby's Echoed Voice hit the damage cap on the third action, thanks to his Life Orb.
-Aaaaand Master Belch's Muddy Water failed on the third action, due to a lack of water.
-Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 23, 2015)

Great job, Toby! For this round, just keep using *Echoed Voice*. If he has a Protect up or is unhittable for some reason, yell into the distance or something, just make sure it still echoes. If he has clones, try to hit them all by spreading the Echoed Voice out among them.

*Echoed Voice x 3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay Belch, it doesn't look like we're going to win, but let's at least put up a good fight. Start by showing off your *Swagger*. *Protect* on the second action, seeing as it's impossible for a sound to echo if there's nothing to reflect the sound (there's nothing but endless void around the cube). Then give 'em a good walloping with *Draco Meteor*. If he hurts himself on the second turn, use *Thunderbolt* instead.

*Swagger ~ Protect / Thunderbolt ~ Draco Meteor*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 2, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 9*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 29%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Tired and flagging.
-2 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 85% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Smirking.
Severely Poisoned (2% damage this round).
+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
Before the sound of his previous shout could fade away, once again, Toby takes a deep breath and screams at the top of his lungs, the Life Orb clutched tightly in his paws and glowing. Master Belch wobbles slightly and screws his eyes shut as the sound echoes through his head and rattles his body. Still wincing, he opens his eyes and stares down the Pancham. He makes the most smug expression he can muster, and tries not to look like he's in too much pain. Is that all Toby wants to do? Just screaming and throwing a tantrum. That's no way to have a real battle! Toby wasn't even trying. He-

With an enraged cry, Toby charges at Master Belch with his head down, hoping to charge him off the Rubik's cube, maybe. He doesn't get very far in his blind rage, tripping and skidding a good few paces towards his opponent. Master Belch looks down at the incoherently screaming Toby at his feet, and blinks in relief as around them, the sound of Toby's voice starts to fade away. He hums, and starts to gather up electrical energy in front of him. Toby looks up just in time to see a wide bolt of electricity arcing towards him, from Master Belch's direction. 

The Pancham goes stiff as the electricity passes through him, and groans in pain. He gets slowly to his feet, and suddenly lets out an ear-piercing screech, startling Master Belch with the suddenness of his attack. The Goomy makes a pained noise as the sound rattles through him again. It's getting more difficult to keep his liquid-like form together, and he's almost shaking with the effort now. Doing his best to focus, Master Belch goes completely still for a moment, then starts to make a quiet keening noise.

Toby cuts off his shout abruptly as a faint rumbling noise starts up in the distance. He looks around in panic, then up at the empty black void of sky as a blue-ish purple twinkle appears in the distance. Then another appears, and another, growing in size until Toby realizes they're coming closer to the cube. He's frantically looking for somewhere to take shelter, but on the small, flat surface of the cube, there's nowhere to go. A second later, there's a mighty crash as the first basketball sized meteor strikes, just in front of Toby. He yelps as he's thrown backwards by the force of the meteor, skidding dangerously close to the edge of the cube. The Trainers yell and grab onto the ground as the next meteor strikes, rocking the cube and throwing them off balance. Through all of this, Master Belch is surprisingly calm. He stares blankly out into the distance, unbothered by the ground wildly shaking under him, until the last meteor strikes and he almost collapses as if all the energy has just gone out of him.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 57%
*Status:* Barely keeping himself upright.
-4 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 53% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Holding on for dear life.
Severely Poisoned (2% damage this round). Confused (severe).
+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Grass type.
-Echoed Voice on the first action had 8% base damage.
-I'm gonna say that Echoed Voice isn't reliant on having something for sound to bounce off of, because there isn't really anything supporting that in the Attack Guide. The echo/doubling effect comes from the user continuously shouting without stopping (nice try, though). Feel free to challenge this, of course.
-Toby hurt himself on the second action.
-There are a couple of decently sized meteors buried in the plastic of the cube, smoking slightly. 
-VM commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay Master Belch, you've done great out there. You should be able to rest up soon. *Protect* unless he hurts himself. If he does, use *Flail*.

*Protect / Flail ~ Protect / Flail ~ Protect / Flail*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually, you've got an alright chance of not failing horribly, so just *Drain Punch (health)* until it connects.

*Drain Punch (health) x 3*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 10*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 57%
*Status:* Barely keeping himself upright.
-4 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 53% 
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Holding on for dear life.
Severely Poisoned (3% damage this round). Confused (severe).
+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
Master Belch watches Toby closely as the Pancham staggers towards him with fists clenched tightly.. and trips over his own feet. Toby goes headfirst into the ground with a loud cry, thrashing about in an undignified way. Master Belch watches with amusement for a moment, then draws up close to the Pancham and slams into him with a surprising amount of strength. The Pancham goes skidding across the cube and very nearly falls off, snapping back to his senses at the last second and digging into the plastic surface with his paws with all the strength he can muster. He groans and tries to favour his heavily bruised side. Where did Master Belch get all that strength from?

He had to get him back! Toby grits his teeth and charges towards the Goomy with his head down, screaming a battle cry. But once again, his blind rage trips him up and he goes skidding across the cube, coming to a shaky stop just in front of Master Belch. The Goomy makes a face that could be interpreted as a smirk, on a more intimidating Pokemon, and once again slams into Toby with all the strength he has, with the desperation of a cornered Pokemon. Toby goes flying again, and lands heavily on his bruised side with a sharp cry of pain.

He gets to his feet with a huff, and has to take a moment to catch his breath. This time, his mind is completely clear. Toby charges at Master Belch with a fist back, and swings at him with a wild cry and a lot of pent up anger. He lands the hit with perfect form.. but isn't touching the Goomy at all. A green barrier of energy separates the two Pokemon, and Master Belch is hunched down and visibly shaking with the effort of keeping Toby back through the barrier. Toby lets out a frustrated yell as Master Belch keeps the energy barrier between them, preventing him from getting any much needed revenge.

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 33%
*Status:* Panting heavily, but smiling.
-4 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 22% (capped)
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Frustrated and stinging.
Severely Poisoned (3% damage this round). Confused (moderate).
+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube was Fire type.
-Toby hit the damage cap on the second action, with Master Belch's Flail.
-Toby's self inflicted damage (via Life Orb) passed the cap on the third action.
-Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think Life Orb recoil is taken when the attack misses/is blocked by Protect (I guess in ASB the energy part would still apply, but in-game HP recoil isn't taken.)

Either way, my commands: Well, if the confusion rolls this round suck, we might lose since we're under the cap. But I'm pretty sure he needs two hits to take you out, so we're going to *Drain Punch* all the way.

*Drain Punch (health) x 3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 4, 2015)

What a lucky break! I say we do that again, and hope for the best.

*Protect / Flail ~ Protect / Flail ~ Protect / Flail*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 4, 2015)

Bluh I must have been thinking of High Jump Kick or something? In any case, I gave Toby back 1% HP for that oversight.



> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 11*

Visitor Message (XO) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 33%
*Status:* Panting heavily, but smiling.
-4 Special Attack

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 23%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Frustrated and stinging.
Severely Poisoned (4% damage this round). Confused (moderate).
+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack​
As the referee starts the next round with a wave of her flags, the light of the cube dims to a deep black, yet oddly enough, the Trainers and Pokemon are still able to see clearly in the gloom. Toby growls, and rushes at Master Belch with a fist out, ready to give the Goomy a piece of his mind. Yet once again, his attack is stopped by a quick flash of green light, as Master Belch repels Toby's attack with all the energy he can muster.

Toby screeches in frustration, and hops back a couple paces to build up some momentum. Master Belch drops his shield for a moment to quickly take in his surroundings, and finds, to his distress, that Toby is already about to strike again. The Goomy shuts his eyes tightly and tries to push his mental energy outwards to protect himself, but he's still tired from the last Protect and is having difficulty creating another barrier. Master Belch is still trying to focus when Toby charges him again with an angry cry, and finds his attack connect, to his surprise.

Master Belch gasps as he feels the energy being sapped out of him, and darkness washes over his vision. The Goomy goes completely limp, puddling out slightly, as the referee raises her flags and goes over to check on him. With a nod, she waves her flags again, and declares that Master Belch is unable to battle!

Visitor Message (XX) 
 
[Master Belch] M <Gooey>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 25%
*Status:* Knocked Out!

Keldeo (XO)
 ()
[Toby] M <Iron Fist> 
*Health:* 23% 
*Energy:* 58%
*Status:* Relieved that it's over.
Severely Poisoned (4% damage this round). Confused (moderate).
+3 Attack, +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed​
Notes
-The type boosted by the cube this round was Dark type.
-Master Belch successfully Protected from Drain Punch on the first action.
-Master Belch's Protect failed on the second action.
-Master Belch was knocked out by Drain Punch on the second action. His ability gave Toby a -1 drop in speed, not that it mattered at that point. (Drain Punch also healed the poison and recoil damage Toby took this turn.)

Good game, you two! Li Feng receives 1 EXP, and Vesper, Master Belch and Toby will all receive 2 EXP. Keldeo gets $16, VM gets $8, and I get $10. You can claim your prize money by linking to this post in the Bank, and such.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2015)

Good game, VM, you handled the very many vital moments veritably magnificently! And thank you to Dragon for the amazing reffings.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 5, 2015)

Great job Keldeo. And thank you Dragon for excellent refereeing.


----------

